# Cleveland and western suburbs subs and office help



## Snow Biz Inc. (Dec 10, 2002)

Hiring experienced plowers with own equipment, including salting and walks, must show proof of insurance. Prefer to pay per job. Commercial work only. E-mail resume with list of equipment. Also hiring office help, includes dispatching and record keeping. Must be experienced on Quickbooks and Excell.

[email protected]


----------



## Carson Services (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, are you still looking for subs? Thanks Doug 440 665-9479


----------

